# i broke my filter; how long can fish last?



## madbreeze (May 21, 2006)

i have an overhead visa aqua carbon filter. apparently i misunderstood how i was supposed to take off the connecting hose to replace the filter, and i think i broke it. either that, or i lost the piece connecting the two parts. i can't tell because it broke clean and yet doesn't seem to fit together, the one end is too short. i'm a little baffled.

my question is:
*how long can my fish last without a working filter?*

my plan now is to try to fit tubing in between the two parts, but i would need just the right size, so this may not work. i was going to do a small water change and then leave it til morning and not feed them til i replace it. 
any suggestions?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The filter keeps the water clean and helps agitate the water. Depending on how big your tank is, it can vary. If it's for your 10 gallon tank, maybe a few hours or so. You should run to the store and buy a filter, which you can use as your backup.


----------



## jimjimson (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm sure you'll be fine for a while depending on how heavily planted the tank is. 

people keep goldfish in bowls for years with no filter and a weekly water change if the fish is lucky ( which is horrible by the way ).


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Plants are filters, and have been used as such for longer than most of us have had fish tanks.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Toss a pump in, if you have one, to add circulation. 

Watch your water parameters and do water changes as needed until you can repair / replace the filter.

Technically, your fish can last however long their lifespan is without a filter. Just do water changes to remove wastes / chemical buildup. That's all a filter really does for you anyway...reduces the amount of water changes you need. It removes particulate matter from suspension, keeping the water clear, and it promotes bacterial breakdown of waste and and "posions" into less toxic forms that can exist at safer levels until you do a water change or have the chemicals absorbed by your plants. 

Those things can be accomplished by a proportional water change / cleaning routine.

What you would still be missing is the circulation / better gas exchange at the surface. If you're injecting Co2, a pump can reproduce the current. If you aren't injecting Co2, an airstone and air pump can also break the surface tension to keep the surface clear and promote gas exchange and some level of current.

So, don't worry. It's no big deal until you get it repaired / replaced. Just test and keep your parameters where they need to be through water changes.


----------



## madbreeze (May 21, 2006)

thanks. after i posted the thread i realized i was panicking and probably i shouldnt worry too much. i went and bought a whisper in-tank filter system. it looked really small and cute on the box, and now it looks really uglly in the tank. but at least it works.
i am going to have to find space in my apartment for a new tank because i think i hate mine. i do love my cichlids, however.


----------

